# Best price for a Mignon



## hazzaman (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

I've been searching around on here and some people have mentioned that Mingnon's can be found for around £220 new.

I can't find anywhere online near that price.

Could someone point me in the right direction.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think you will find one new at that price. Have a look at Coffee Omega - they were doing a deal for forum members.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Happy donkey had some clearance models for £225 delivered ( including vat )


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There' one on the for sale thread for around £160.00


----------



## hazzaman (Sep 10, 2013)

I did look at the one in the for sale section but I think the guy has withdrawn it from sale to repaint.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

hazzaman said:


> I did look at the one in the for sale section but I think the guy has withdrawn it from sale to repaint.


That was due to lack of interest. If you contact him soon you could be in luck


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Happy donkey had some clearance models for £225 delivered ( including vat )


Can not see it on their site ?

Richard


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

r.bartlett said:


> Can not see it on their site ?
> 
> Richard


Limited numbers , looks like they have all gone sorry

Try coffee omega at £229 ( ex vat )

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Eureka%20Mignon%20Grinder

Or ask coffeebean on here what deals he currently has for new mignions

Or drop a post on the sales thread ,asking mr evans if his is still for sale

Or ask Bella barista If they have any ex demo models going currently


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

best price I have found for new is £197.34 ex VAT if this is the same??

http://www.fridgefreezerdirect.co.uk/catering-equipment/beverage-equipment/coffee-grinders


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats a good price, even for a doser version


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

My Mignon is still for sale, there is very little interest largely down to its colour, blue is a funny for for a lot of kitchens. I am repainting a mazzer sj so in order to get it sold I will repaint it at the same time, but I'll obviously raise the price to reflect the cost of painting.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

So, will £155 still buy it? I have a non forum friend who has a Vario that has seen better days. I can ring him and show him yours, but only if you want me to. I can state here and now, it is not for me!


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

glevum said:


> Thats a good price, even for a doser version


I need a doserless unit so sadly not for me.

*BTW *my office is in Glevum works off Barton St


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

yeah i know it, off Upton st. A bit of a commute you got there from Newbury


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> So, will £155 still buy it? I have a non forum friend who has a Vario that has seen better days. I can ring him and show him yours, but only if you want me to. I can state here and now, it is not for me!


I have no issue selling to you dfk, £155 was lower than I wanted to go but at the time it sounded like it was a done deal and I just couldn't be bothered to quibble over a fiver.

If you want it for £155 then I would be more than happy to sell, it will save me the re-paint.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lovely, my pal was round at my house yesterday with his Vario. I will ring him and conirm as soon as. leave it for sale in case I cannot catch him till Monday as he has a Caravan and switches his mobile off when he goes away!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Lovely, my pal was round at my house yesterday with his Vario. I will ring him and conirm as soon as. leave it for sale in case I cannot catch him till Monday as he has a Caravan and switches his mobile off when he goes away!


Somehow, I imagine it will still be for sale on Monday


----------



## leoc (Apr 24, 2014)

r.bartlett said:


> best price I have found for new is £197.34 ex VAT if this is the same??
> 
> http://www.fridgefreezerdirect.co.uk/catering-equipment/beverage-equipment/coffee-grinders


I bought one from FFD and actually received a Mk2 (doserless w/ timer) with a 500g hopper, which was a nice surprise. So it might be worth calling them before ordering to check what they have in stock.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

can anyone verify if this is the exact same machine? I spoke with FFD and they can source the doserless version and sent me a brochure that even shows a machine with Eureka printed along the back, so I'm 99% sure it is the same?

Think I'm going to go for it at that price anyway, as it saves £40 from everywhere else selling Mignons in the Uk from what I can see.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thats a good price, from the link it appears the same version that BB are knocking out for £280 but with the larger hopper.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That is a really good find, the zenith is pretty good value too


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I've ordered the doserless verson for the same price so will let people know what its like when it arrives next week. Going to be a long wait now but thankfully I'm away on business all next week so will come home to a new toy!

Must also add that Leo at FFD was very very responsive and helpful when I rang with some questions. Emailed me additional info, called abck and sorted me out brilliantly. Lets hope everything else goes as smoothly.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Doser on a mignon would probably be quite good


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Really impressed with the service from FFD - next day delivery by courier for free, and plenty of follow up before and after the delivery.

Only problem is I'm away on business all week so my wife sent me a pic to tease me about what I cant have until Friday night!


----------



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Bigpikle said:


> Really impressed with the service from FFD - next day delivery by courier for free, and plenty of follow up before and after the delivery.


Great, hope it works out as well for me!

ordered on your recommendation...


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

fingers crosse d- been very happy with mine. Came pretty much dialed in for the Classic and has been a dream ever since.


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

You ordered the doserless version... forgive my ignorance ( but the picture is a little small ) what does the grind go into?



Bigpikle said:


> Really impressed with the service from FFD - next day delivery by courier for free, and plenty of follow up before and after the delivery.
> 
> Only problem is I'm away on business all week so my wife sent me a pic to tease me about what I cant have until Friday night!
> 
> View attachment 9651


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've never seen a mignon with that big hopper before....looks weird.

Joe, it grinds directly into the portafilter or other vessel if you stir etc


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I've never seen a mignon with that big hopper before....looks weird.
> 
> Joe, it grinds directly into the portafilter or other vessel if you stir etc


In that case ( and forgive the ignorance again ) what does a 'doser' version do?

...and I agree with you about the hopper...I wonder if they sell the version with the smaller hopper as well?


----------



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

joe said:


> I wonder if they sell the version with the smaller hopper as well?


I'll let you know soon, I requested a smaller hopper if they have them when I ordered it and it should be delivered today!


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Hadn't appreciated there were different sized hoppers for the Mignon when I ordered it but a quick google image search shows lots of images if both. This is a commercial focused supplier so no surprise they sell it with the big hopper I guess.

Mine is about to have the mod to add a tube and rubber lens good so you can single dose easily and avoid retaining so much ground coffee. There is about 3g retained typically.


----------



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Nope, came with the big one sorry so I guess that's all they do although it sounded like they came straight from the distributor rather than FFD as I bought some other stuff with it and it came with different courier on the same day


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I was disappointed when mine came with the large hopper, expecting it to come with the small one as that's the only one I was aware of, but I have now got used to it.....and it still looks cool. Think I've seen the small hopper for sale separately at bellabarista.


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

Wuyang said:


> I was disappointed when mine came with the large hopper, expecting it to come with the small one as that's the only one I was aware of, but I have now got used to it.....and it still looks cool. Think I've seen the small hopper for sale separately at bellabarista.


I think that the hopper at Bellabarista ( and everywhere else I can find one ) is the large hopper ( 500g ? ).. Good news is that it is only around £19 so the smaller one shouldn't be unaffordable.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 17, 2014)

BB do both size hoppers, 500 & 250g


----------



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't mind so much, it makes it the same height as the soda stream...


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

whipped it off tonight and swapped to the mod using the rubber collapsible lens hood, which spoils the looks of it but hopefully will eliminate retention of ground coffee. Will find out with tomorrow mornings espresso!


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

Slartibartfast said:


> BB do both size hoppers, 500 & 250g


Excellent!... I didn't spot that. Thanks for the link.


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

Best price that I can find for a ( small hopper ) *chrome * Mignon ( baring in mind that they are always higher priced that the coloured version ) is here...

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Eurieka/Eureka%20Mignon%20Grinder

Works out at £274 including the dreaded. They don't list coloured ones on the site but I have spoken to them on the phone and the do have yellow and black in stock and can get other colours to order.

The price of coloureds?.. in a curious twist of marketing, the same price as the chrome model.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

If it's the same as the one in the picture, it's not chrome, it's just a painted silver finish... The chrome one looks very different. Much shinier!


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

yep - the FFD supplied one is only available in silver and thats a 'paint-like' finish and not chrome, in case that is your thing.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I do the Mignon for £255 delivered (silver/grey with tall hopper) for forum members


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

Hoffmonkey said:


> If it's the same as the one in the picture, it's not chrome, it's just a painted silver finish... The chrome one looks very different. Much shinier!


I will let you know.... in my phone conversation with them they assured me that it was chrome but they are now physically checking their stock and will get back to me.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

joe said:


> I will let you know.... in my phone conversation with them they assured me that it was chrome but they are now physically checking their stock and will get back to me.


If you want the best deal in terms of service/cost see if BB want to price match, theirs comes with a small hopper and a range of colours...always check the warranty and what happens in the event of a fault before making your final decision. As evidence of price, you could always refer them to this thread. In turn perhaps the other vendors may offer an even better deal.


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

coffeebean said:


> I do the Mignon for £255 delivered (silver/grey with tall hopper) for forum members


That could be of interest.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Pm me if you want any further info

Andy


----------



## davemellis (Jan 6, 2015)

Is £255 still the price for a new Mignon?

I've been patiently waiting for a second hand but they get snapped up pretty quick on this forum.


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

There's a guy selling them on ebay for £260 - offers below that might be accepted.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Q98Q-EUREKA-Mignon-coffee-grinder-260-/291367258960?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item43d6d78b50

and they sell them at maxi coffee in France for £220 plus £6 postage.

I'm hoping to find a second hand one myself.


----------



## davemellis (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for that, i will keep it in mind.

Am i right in thinking that a second hand one would be in the region of £150 - £180?

with the chrome costing a bit more


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

davemellis said:


> Thanks for that, i will keep it in mind.
> 
> Am i right in thinking that a second hand one would be in the region of £150 - £180?
> 
> with the chrome costing a bit more


On good condition no scratches etc id e looking at p to £200.

Not sure why people have been selling them for less they used to go for £220 ish

Ones have gone recently that have had blemishes and knocks for £170-180

£150 is reserved purely for blue ones......


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with Boots. "Used" Mignons used to go for £200-£220 mark. I couldn't believe the chrome one went go such a reasonable price. I can understand why it went in 1 minute. I've seen the same chrome ones go used for £240-£250.

If you can get the colour that you want for £226 new delivered I'd be tempted to go for it.


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Gotta admit, the chrome one is more beautiful than it looks in the photos. I'm over the moon with the deal I got and loving walking into my kitchen to see it sat next to my GC.


----------



## davemellis (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for advise, its clearly a good investment judging by its lack of depreciation


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Has anyone bought from Maxi coffee in France before? They provide a warranty but it would have to be returned to France. Great prices on most of their machines as well as the Eureka.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

inkydog said:


> Has anyone bought from Maxi coffee in France before? They provide a warranty but it would have to be returned to France. Great prices on most of their machines as well as the Eureka.


Not heard of them.. Depending on what you buy " back to base " can cost you in shipping....buy abroad at your peril and own risk ......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Had anyone heard of a mignon having yo go back?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

True, they're pretty well built. Apart from that dude who was selling the ones on Ebay that didn't have hopper lids


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you one for £255 delivered - give me a shout if you are interested

Andy


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Had anyone heard of a mignon having yo go back?


How many have been shipped internationally though.....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> How many have been shipped internationally though.....


A wee plane ride isn't anything to worry about


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

With the Euro in its current state I would be tempted to buy from Italia, e.g. Elektros.it.

Mignon price starts at a shade over £200 + delivery.


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

There's currently a deal going for Coffee Forum members UK Eureka Mignon's for £240 plus £9 delivery, including the chrome, PM me for details. The thread has been moved to Group Buys.


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

I want a red one, and they're not in stock anywhere at the mo.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Machina Espresso have red ones.


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

inkydog said:


> There's currently a deal going for Coffee Forum members UK Eureka Mignon's for £240 plus £9 delivery, including the chrome, PM me for details. The thread has been moved to Group Buys.


That thread was moved to 'Group buys', and because of that I can't access it anymore! Hate to have to artificially inflate my post count just to view a thread i was previously participating in!


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

NickdeBug said:


> With the Euro in its current state I would be tempted to buy from Italia, e.g. Elektros.it.
> 
> Mignon price starts at a shade over £200 + delivery.


I had a look, what do you reckon the price of shipping would be?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

add it to your basket and find out ?


----------



## tombunton (Jan 20, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> add it to your basket and find out ?


I thought I had to add my all my details and go to next stage to find out shipping, wasn't keen on doing that - but having doubled checked I didn't have to. So, having giving that long answer for Mr. Ratty up there, It's 21.50 euros delivery. So on the cheapest they do (the yellow, currently sold out), that would be around £218. Not bad. Shame i'm fussy about the colour I go for.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

inkydog said:


> There's currently a deal going for Coffee Forum members UK Eureka Mignon's for £240 plus £9 delivery, including the chrome, PM me for details. The thread has been moved to Group Buys.


Wouldnt it come with a European plug though?


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Deejaysuave said:


> Wouldnt it come with a European plug though?


This is from a UK seller, selling UK products, so the plug will be UK one.


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

tombunton said:


> I thought I had to add my all my details and go to next stage to find out shipping, wasn't keen on doing that - but having doubled checked I didn't have to. So, having giving that long answer for Mr. Ratty up there, It's 21.50 euros delivery. So on the cheapest they do (the yellow, currently sold out), that would be around £218. Not bad. Shame i'm fussy about the colour I go for.


The one at Maxi Coffee in France is £220 with £6 for postage, they have all the colours in stock. What colour are you after? I like red, orange and chrome best.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

inkydog said:


> The one at Maxi Coffee in France is £220 with £6 for postage, they have all the colours in stock. What colour are you after? I like red, orange and chrome best.


Is it a sealed euro plug?


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't know. You'll have to email them. I used Google Translate to ask them questions in french


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

inkydog said:


> I don't know. You'll have to email them. I used Google Translate to ask them questions in french


I dont want to buy one . trying to protect those that might.....

Removing a sealed euro plug would invalidate warranty


----------



## davemellis (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like the chrome at maxi coffee is £235 plus delivery. Very tempting if my euro calculation is correct


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For peace of mind consider buying from the UK where you will have the support of a UK based seller and a warranty that you can call upon should anything go wrong

There are plenty of forum sponsors with stocks of Mignons


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would have thought that there had been enough tales of woe from people who decided to save a few quid and go the European route. The long and the short is if you do not have to make a claim you have won, if you have to make a claim you. Will wish you had paid more.

Check who honours the warranty. It is often not the retailer which is why it is so much cheaper. You end up on your own trying to negotiate with someone you do not know who often does not want to help


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I dont want to buy one . trying to protect those that might.....
> 
> Removing a sealed euro plug would invalidate warranty


Expobar machines come with sealed Euro plugs. Cut them off, or if you don't want to do that use an adaptor which will keep yer warrant in tact



dfk41 said:


> I would have thought that there had been enough tales of woe from people who decided to save a few quid and go the European route. The long and the short is if you do not have to make a claim you have won, if you have to make a claim you. Will wish you had paid more.
> 
> Check who honours the warranty. It is often not the retailer which is why it is so much cheaper. You end up on your own trying to negotiate with someone you do not know who often does not want to help


I'd definitely risk it for a grinder and especially one the size and weight of a Mignon. Much less to go wrong than on a machine and if it did shipping shouldn't be too much.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why don't you price up a parcel for them jeebsy. Should be interesting just how little you think it is to return to Italy/France


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£13 with UPS but first and foremost the chance of having to return it would be negligible


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would doubt that you could send it insured to Europe for that amount, unless you have access to account prices. I will also run a check (for fun) and see what I come up with


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Using parcelmonkey, the cheapest quote is £20.39 plus additional insurance @ £3.99 plus vat for £300, and of course, that is just one way. Your £13 seems value, if you are correct jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Anyway, chances of having to send a Migon back are so small they wouldn't be a factor in my decision


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jeebsy, do you have any life insurance? I agree about them being well made, but you are insuring your needs by paying a little more and buying within the UK. I like to save a few bob where I can, but not on important things


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the zenith barista e on the french site (maxi coffee) is under £400! in fact £370, £125 less than BB


----------



## davemellis (Jan 6, 2015)

I assume the Mignon is so popular in part due to its reliability. Comparing the the price to a mint second hand unit that doesn't have a warranty its surely worth the risk?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

davemellis said:


> I assume the Mignon is so popular in part due to its reliability. Comparing the the price to a mint second hand unit that doesn't have a warranty its surely worth the risk?


For me yes, for others no. Up to you to decide


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> the zenith barista e on the french site (maxi coffee) is under £400! in fact £370, £125 less than BB


Thanks to the Euro tanking in value. Should be other bargains out there in Euroland.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes loads! Machines are pretty cheap as well, have found a bezzera Strega for £1050


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Just found this interesting thread as I about to buy a grinder but confused if its worth the risk buying outside the uk to save a few bob.

Has anyone actually ordered from France/Italy yet and if so what was the experience like?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Several people have, doesn't seem to have been any different from buying in the UK


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

Preciso in Maida Vale sell Mignons for £250, or I think £260 delivered. I bought one from them a few weeks back, very pleased with it..


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Guessing they don't have a site can't find one?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This was the eBay seller from a month or two back


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Ah got it I tried them but seemed a bit vague.


----------

